# fs:CRS, regular cherry shrimp



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

CRS S-SS grade 10 for $40 








Regular cherry shrimp 10 for $10
Those are not fire reds, please refer to grading chart if needed
Grading system of Cherry to Fire Red Shrimps?


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

I want to buy some shrimps, please txt me to 778-9986639. Thanks.


----------



## monshrimp (May 25, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for some CRS-SS shrimps. Any information please text 778-708-2828.


----------



## monshrimp (May 25, 2010)

*Crs*

Can you just PM me or what's our cel # so I can txt you.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Some more available


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Will be in Vancouver at Oak&37th most of the weekend (Jul25-26). Can bring shrimp, pm if interested


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Do you think it's safe to add these in a tank with german blue rams or Apistogramma cacatuoides?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

NGosal said:


> Do you think it's safe to add these in a tank with german blue rams or Apistogramma cacatuoides?


No, but rams would be happy to hunt live snack


----------



## Spink (May 4, 2015)

barvinok said:


> Will be in Vancouver at Oak&37th most of the weekend (Jul25-26). Can bring shrimp, pm if interested


PM'd 

words to meet minimum post length requirement


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Have more CRS available. Can meet near J&L


----------



## shrampguy (Nov 4, 2013)

Willing to ship at all?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Bump, more available


----------

